# Pashes has a cute boy



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

This guy's a cutie. They say he'll be about 5 pounds when grown

http://www.pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, I want him - I want all the puppies I see...
I'll have a Maltese Plantation...I just need to win the lottery...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

what a little cutie!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He is drop dead gorgeous!!What a face..
Andrea


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

He is soo cute. If only I could convice my mom that belinha needs a little brother!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh what a little sweetheart. I want him.


----------

